# Took a pic of the car!



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Thought I'd share this with you guys. I've been trying to get into a bit of photography, a friend of mine (who's much better than me) came along with me and we came up with this.
Hope you like!


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice work...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Great pic.

Robbie


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks awesome !


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful car :thumbsup:


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Cheers guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Ricky22buk (Oct 1, 2009)

Stunning mate !!!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fabulous! Whereabouts is your mate based? Could use some of his shots on Auto-Journals if he wants to get better known.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

oooh very nice  x


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

At last a thread with pics,looks great!
While were at it if anyone else feels the need to post pics of their beasts dont let me stop you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

sell it to Nissan... it's way better then their stock photography.... NICE!!!


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice. Who was in the sidecar?


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice pic. Did you use a car rig, or did you hang out of another car driving alongside?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great shot, having some taken of mine in the new year can't wait


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Min-e said:


> Very nice pic. Did you use a car rig, or did you hang out of another car driving alongside?


It was taken using a rig attached to the bonnet with suckers, and we took the shot at a motorway service station doing less than 5mph.
Soon as I got home I got on the net a ordered myself a rig set up and had a go last week with my friends 350z. They came out fairly well, just need to find some good locations now!


----------



## solheim (Dec 28, 2009)

thats a very nice pic you got


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

LK Drifter, hi, just revamping my companies website and wanted to use your photo, would that be OK with you?


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Of cause you can, what's the website?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm into my photography aswell mate! Very nice shot, wish I was able to come up with something like that!

Which camera and settings (aperture etc) did you use for that shot? I have a Canon 350D at the moment


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Very Impressive photo of a fantastic Car!


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, can you email the file to [email protected], new site going live in the next fourteen days and that photo is my motor!!! many thanks again


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, beautiful shot, nice and mysterious!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, great picture I have to stop looking at all these lovely 35's.I might end up doing something silly that I just can't afford at the moment and she would kill me lol. p.s I am so jealous.


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

gr8 pic!!


----------

